# Lump on my Kittens Shoulder



## Peppop (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm quite new to this forum but have had cats all of my life. Though recently I've gotten kittens and this is the first time I've ever had a kitten. 

A few days ago I discovered a little lump on Pepsi's shoulder about the size of half a pea. I thought it might have been just a little swelling from possibly being hit by his sister. Though over the last couple of days it has doubled in size almost every day. I plan on taking him to the vet tomorrow to get it checked but just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced this or would know what it could be.

A few extra details;
he's a 4 month old devon rex
he's desexed (i'm from Australia so i think that's spayed or neutered elsewhere)
the lump is attached to the skin not the muscle or bone
it doesn't appear to hurt to touch
it's not weaping or scabbing, just normal fur on top.

Sorry this is quite long, any help very much appreciated


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Has he had any shots recently in that area? It could be a cyst, fatty tumor, or abscess. My suggestion is a vet and you've already made that appointment. Keep us posted on what happens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peppop (Mar 26, 2013)

He had them about a month ago so probably too long ago for it to be a reaction from that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

My guess is a fatty tumor but definitely get your vets opinion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

definitely get it checked out. tumors are known to develop on the sites where vaccinations were made. good luck with Pepsi!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It could also be an abscess from a bite. You should have a vet drain or biopsy the lump. I wouldn't ignore it. 

Nice to hear from another Devon owner. :luv


----------



## Peppop (Mar 26, 2013)

We went to the vet and he said he'd never seen anything like it. he treated it as an infection though he didn't seem to really think it was one because of its odd shape. He said he'd have to google it to find more, which just fills me with confidence. Anyway he's given him an antibiotic injection and says to wait and see if it clears. I'll be going to visit my parents next week and if hasn't had any change since then I might go into my old vet and see what he says.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

What's the shape of the lump? Did your cat get a vaccine shot recently? My Meatball use to have a lump on the shoulder (above armpit), it's round, about size of my pinkie fingernail, and it didn't hurt her. I paniced and visited 2 vets. The first one couldn't tell, and second one guessed it's caused by her rabies shot (took two weeks before I found the lump). If that's the case, it will gone by itself, which it did. Not sure if it's the same case for yours though.


----------



## Peppop (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies! his lump is actually quite big and seems to be kind of made up of multiple smaller ones that have merged together. it would be about 3/4 of an inch by 1/2 and inch but and odd shape that wider at the bottom till about half way then it goes skinny. It's kind of off to the side and not where he got any shot. Yesterday another one popped up that's about the size of half a pea midway up his neck on the other side. I'll probably keep a close eye on it till Wednesday or so and then see if I should take him to another vet.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

It is alarming that it has popped up elsewhere. I would go to a vet asap. I wouldn't just wait and watch it. Maybe others will have a different view, but that is what I would do. Hopefully others will chime in on this.

Mylita


----------



## Peppop (Mar 26, 2013)

Mylita said:


> I would go to a vet asap. I wouldn't just wait and watch it.
> 
> Mylita


yeah I did go to the vet but wasn't completely happy with what he said. But it has shrunk quite dramatically since he got anti biotics so it appears as if it was just an odd infection. I'll definitely keep my eye on it, but I'm feeling about better about it now since it's roughly half the size it was. Thanks for all your advce!


----------

